# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Butik apo Treg..

## Nice_Boy

Tash e sa koh flitet se perkunhder papunsise se madhe te rinjet Shqiptar/Kosovar vishen bukur, kan shije , stil... Plotesisht , e vertetë.
Shpenzohen para te mdha per veshje te mire. Edhe kursimtaret me te mdhaj harxhojne shum per veshje.. Gjerat e bukura rendom mund t'i gjejme ne butikët e shumt.. Mirpo çmimert jan astronomike. As bluzen me te thjesht nuk mund ta blesh per 20 Euro. >E kur puna eshte keshtru ateher zgjidhja  e vetme eshte TREGU ( PAZARI ).. Por edhe shumkush ka turp te blej ne treg ( Pazar ). Pse?

Tash presim mendimet e juaja..!

Se A bleni ne Butik apo ne Treg ( Pazar )

Gjith te mirat

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

ne te dyja mer..
kuptohet sa kam buxhet n`gjep  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Te Gabi ................  :sarkastik:

----------


## viganv

Ne te dyja..! edhe ne pazar edhe ne butik

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te Gabi ................


Ka ene anej firmato Gabriela ???  :kryqezohen:  ...lol

Paskeni hy edhe ju ne Evrope...lol

Ne butike s'hy fare, por mi blen kusho qe ka masen njesoj me mua ne Itali, kur me grisen keto qe kam vesh.

----------


## toni_në_PR

Gjilanas teme e qelluar.

Duke ditur se shumica e forumistave ketu jetojne jashta Shqiperise ose jashta Kosoves, mendoj se ndoshta kjo teme ju duket qesharake se kuptohet se tregu (pazari) per to nuk egziston fare.

E dijme shume mire se si eshte gjendja ne Kosove dhe ne Shqiperi  dhe me te ardhura minimale reth 120 euro ne muaj, sa eshte rroga mesatere ne Kosove, une nuk mund te shkoj te bleje nje pale xhinse origjinal Diesel ose Levis sepse ato kushtojne shume dhe atehere ku mbeten gjera tjerat nga buxheti familjar si; rryma, telefoni, gjerat ushqimore......pra jemi te detyryar te frekuentojme pazaret se kemi xhepin bosh.

me miqesi, toni

----------


## vajza_pr

valla ne butik ma shpesh ne treg vetem peme e perime kur dal me marr se veshje jo,

----------


## km92

Ne Butik  :i qetë:   :i qetë:  

Lool  :ngerdheshje:

----------

